# Renewing WITHOUT using PayPal



## Jackeen38 (Oct 5, 2016)

Quoting Hurricane Smith 9-01-2016 "Simply click "Tools" ...... "User CP" ........ Then on left hand side under "Your Profile" ...... click "Paid Subscriptions" .......then on right hand side click "Sign up Yearly" .......... then click the blue ellipse "Order Using Paypal" ........

.......... then you get the white page with the "Pay with a debit or credit card" option. That avoids the need for a PayPal account.

I did it last November and it's dead easy.

When you open "Order Using Paypal", click on "Check Out as a Guest" & complete the form. This will take your payment through PayPal WITHOUT signing up to them.

ps:- Hurricane Smith, hope you don't mind me using your post.
Jackeen38


----------

